# Elgin Twin 40 at Auction today



## willardm (Dec 12, 2015)

This Twin 40 sold at an auction today.  Very original and looked like it would clean up nice.  Tires and rims were roached, rear light/reflector missing and chrome bad but overall pretty good.  Went for $875.


----------



## COB (Dec 12, 2015)

Cool! Where was the auction?


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 12, 2015)

Wow!  Great price.  Do you know who picked it up, a CABER?  It would be nice to see it cleaned up, I think it will look good.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 12, 2015)

I see that they put pad between the rear fender and the rack.  Mine had a cool hand stitched one and kept it on there.


----------



## willardm (Dec 13, 2015)

Don't know the buyer and pretty certain he was not a Caber.  Talked to him and he is not a computer user.  (Mennonite maybe.)  Timing was not good for me to spend the money at this time but have some regrets for not doing it anyway.  Oh well!!
Auction was Union Mills, IN.


----------



## jkent (Dec 13, 2015)

That was a good deal.
It would have been worth it to buy it and flip it at that price You could have made an easy $400 at least.
JKent


----------



## RJWess (Dec 13, 2015)

I cant recall ever seeing anything other than brown on these twin 40 models. Does anyone else have anything else other than brown on a original paint bike? Just a observation.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 13, 2015)

Damn, that was a great deal.


----------



## catfish (Dec 13, 2015)

I agree. That was a great deal !


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 13, 2015)

Nice bike and a hell of a price congrats!!


----------

